# What are you smoking for Christmas?



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

What kind of special stogies do you have sitting in your humidor for Christmas? 

I'll be heading out of town to the inlaws, where there are a few casual cigar smokers. I'll be bringing a selection to choose from, including a Siglo VI, Siglo V, Monte II and some smaller smokes (gotta last 5 days). I might slide in a PAM or Anejo also. Of course I'll bring some domestics for the inlaws  

So, what will you be smoking?

GoatLocker


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

since my secret santa sent me 2 extra cigars that i was sarcastically asking for (yet secretly dreaming about), i might have to fire one up..... oh trinidad with a short life expectancy.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

had my christmas cigar on sunday(pre-christmas herf ). A cohiba millenium MMMMMMM.....tasty

Have psd4 that I may smoke on christmas, we will see.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Bolivar Gigante '97!


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

BBF
JL2
and either a mag 46 or a PAM 1964 Diplomaticos NATURAL


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Davidoff, 'nuff said.

Unless the family gets me anything, including dog rockets. Then, it's one of them, with a smile, to avoid hard feelings.

"Mmm, Thompson's house brand, this is, uh, potent. And you got a 4 bundles and a humidor for $39! Gee, thanks......."


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

My daughter will be home from college and her favorite smoke is the Party Short. We'll enjoy a few together.


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Dunhill Estupendo...yeah baby...the spoils for a great year :z ....Bman


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Lamar said:


> My daughter will be home from college and her favorite smoke is the Party Short. We'll enjoy a few together.


Wow, your daughter enjoys cigars? Does she have an older sister??? 

I'm thinking a Davidoff, Dunhill, or something from the 70's or 80's :w


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I've got a nice RyJ Churchill that's ready to go...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CAO Samba 24th,ERDM robusto and Christmas day it will be FDO maduro because thats what my grandson's getting me for Christmas with a nibo lighter I think. Gonna make a huge deal of what he gets me. :w


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a beautiful Monte Churchill set for Christmas Day!


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

97' opus fuente fuente, or Anejo #49. Can't decide.....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey IHT save that Trini for New Years and I'll smoke mine with you.

As for a Christmas smoke........I don't know, maybe that 02 PLPC or the SLR DC that Mo sent me. OHH wait, maybe that other Farm rolled (also from Mo...what a shock huh)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> Hey IHT save that Trini for New Years and I'll smoke mine with you.


since you took the time to walk from your office to mine (an entire 8 steps or less) to tell me this, i'll do it.

if you wouldn't have bothered telling me, i'd have told your lazy ass to.... nevermind.

oh... you're fired. :fu


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Well thanks to Heartpumper I will be smoking my first Isoms. The party short will definely be going down, as well as the Trinidad Fundadores after dinner. The Partagas SD4 will be for new years eve. I'm full of joy!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Enjoy those Nely.....three superb smokes.


:r MAO at my boss(IHT)


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I am smoking a Sancho Panza extra Fuerte from my Secret Santa Gift, and a cuban H.Upmann my girlfriend Got me


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Enjoy those Nely.....three superb smokes.
> 
> :r MAO at my boss(IHT)


You should see the tread about the toad in the jokes section.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I'm going to have to try one of those Sublimes I got a few days ago. Probably to new, and need more time to relax in the humi...but it is Christmas!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

A couple of SLR PC's one Fri night and one before the meal Sat. Then a VR Classico after the meal and durring the football. 
Can't wait!


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, I will remain an ISOM virgin, however I do plan on smoking the LGC Reserva that I picked up from my LCS (they only had 12). It's not a maduro, but is supposedly a top-line stick and I already love the whole LGC line.

After that, I will delve into my CAO Brazilia Anacondas, and the Padron 3000's....

Enjoy, BOTL........


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

kscotty said:


> Well, I will remain an ISOM virgin, however I do plan on smoking the LGC Reserva that I picked up from my LCS (they only had 12). It's not a maduro, but is supposedly a top-line stick and I already love the whole LGC line.
> 
> After that, I will delve into my CAO Brazilia Anacondas, and the Padron 3000's....
> 
> Enjoy, BOTL........


Nothing special, I have an Opus X Fuente Fuente, but that'll be sitting in the Humi until my Birthday in March.

Ahhh the Trials of a new cigar smoker. hehe. The waiting is a killer.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

kscotty said:


> Well, I will remain an ISOM virgin, however I do plan on smoking the LGC Reserva that I picked up from my LCS (they only had 12).


KScotty when we HERF in January I will pop your proverbial ISOM Cherry...... ewwwww.........  I'm definitely looking forward to meeting everybody. KScotty, I'm not able to get down to PHX till Jan but if you come up north before the HERF I'll hook you up with your first one then. We can have a 2 man HERF..... yeah!

Oh, and I'm not smoking anything for Christmas as I will be working all night long.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I will be smoking a Opus X since I recently recieved some that can replace the ones I have been saving. Then I will be smoking all the dog rockets that I will be getting from relatives, that think they are getting something good and I end up recieving Thompsons or JR's. Atleast the Opus will be great.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Either a 1994 R.A. C. G. or a 1994 Hoyo Epi #2 . Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

I will be smoking a '04 SLR DC, '98 Party PC, and a '02 BRC!!! :ms :w gonna match them with HC 15y and some TF LBV'97 port!! Merry Xmas everyone!!!!!!



MadMac


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Leading up to X-mas I've smoked a H.Upmann Petite Robusto and a Party Short. Plan on smokin' a Boli PC and Anejo#46 Christmas day.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Trini Fundadore, Party 898 var.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I just smoked a Bolivar Belicosos Finos... Hmm...? One thing... : Dont eat strange liqourice before smoking cigars...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am thinking backwoods in the afternoon followed by a Philly blunt (after a full meal of course). u 

Probably a party short and a Monte #2or #4.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> KScotty when we HERF in January I will pop your proverbial ISOM Cherry...... ewwwww.........  I'm definitely looking forward to meeting everybody. KScotty, I'm not able to get down to PHX till Jan but if you come up north before the HERF I'll hook you up with your first one then. We can have a 2 man HERF..... yeah!
> 
> Oh, and I'm not smoking anything for Christmas as I will be working all night long.


Oh my.....there was a film (I'm dating myself here) called Meatballs, about a summer camp...some guys were spying on the girls cabin I think, and the famous line followed: "I think I've got an erection...". For some reason that line came to mind when I saw LasciviousXXX may be bringing me an ISOM to the Jan AZ herf.......mmmmmmmmmm.... :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

kscotty said:


> For some reason that line came to mind when I saw LasciviousXXX *may be* bringing me an ISOM to the Jan AZ herf.......mmmmmmmmmm.... :w


Dude, not Maybe........ I WILL! I'm sure we will all be smoking well that day. Also thanks for doing most of the footwork on getting the venue set up.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Just had a Cohiba DC EL. Mmm! Just right!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Pre Christmas dinner ham that I cooked: Punch Punch from 03 from my SS. After dinner (burp) smoke is going to be a VR farm rolled torp. Tomorrow I think I'll smoke an HDM DC from early 70's and watch some football!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, I started x-mas eve day with a VR farm rolled robusto that was about 2 years old, then a RA Corona, then a Monte robusto LE from 00 and am now putting the finishing touches on a Partagas Serie C No. 1 and have just been handed from a very generous guest an 03 CORO. Not sure yet what tom. will bring, but I'll check back and see what happened.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I just finished an Anejo #46 and technically on the east coast it is Christmas. After dinner I will smoke a Siglo VI. Had one on Sunday and was presently suprised...very tasty and smooth as hell.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Christmas Eve featured....*

....a PSD4 and an Opus X Belicoso X3. Christmas will be a multi-courser: Padron 64 Superior after breakfast; Sancho Panza belicoso after lunch (of "for" lunch - haven't decided ); Padron 1926 maduro #1 after dinner.

Merry Christmas



Nely said:


> Well thanks to Heartpumper I will be smoking my first Isoms. The party short will definely be going down, as well as the Trinidad Fundadores after dinner. The Partagas SD4 will be for new years eve. I'm full of joy!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Opus X Fuente Fuente and a 1964 PAM Exculviso...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

had a Monte #2 last night.


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

I enjoyed an AF Destino el Siglo in the afternoon and an incredible Cuaba Diademas for three hours after Chrismas Dinner.

Happy Holidays!!!


----------

